# USB Cable Overheating?



## nemo2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi guys. I am having a problem with my Wireless Network Adaptor Cable. I usually get a blue screen if i let it plugged in the USB HUB Or Port for more than 1.15 Hour.

THE ERROR IS BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER. It worked fine for a few months and then started to get blue screen. THE DRIVER IS UP TO DATE.

I remarked that when the USB Cable gets overheated, there is a blue screen. The problem is only wih USB Cable as when i use the computer without it, it's ok.

It's a WIFI Adaptor for wireless connectivity. It is a USB 2.0 Cable. But i have 1.0.

Why does it get overheated? It isn't supposed to. I also made remarks that when i play ONLINE MMORPG Games, The heating is 2 Times faster and i get a blue screen within 30 Minutes. 

Please Help me guys


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

Check if it got damaged with jags and such and is it warm?
Also it could be a problem with a 1.0 port,try to buy a new 2.0 one, they aren't so expensive also, you will have a much faster tranfer rate-


----------



## nemo2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I forgot to tell you but windows created a log of this error and here it is:

BCCode:fe BCP1:00000005 BCP2;821700Eo BCP3:11063104 BCP4:8173FA60 OSVer: 5_1_2600 SP: 3.0 Product 256_1


The problem is only with that specific device and yes the Cable is warm. Rather very warm when i get the BSOD.

When i error reported this to windows they said::::

*Blue screen error caused by a device or driver*

You received this message because a hardware device, its driver, or related software has caused a _blue screen_ error. This type of error means the computer has shut down abruptly to protect itself from potential data corruption or loss. In this case, we were unable to detect the specific device or driver that caused the problem

But i know which device it is. I only tell you i've already passed by microsoft troubleshooter for this issue. ONCE AGAIN THE CABLE IS WARM. Please reply


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

First of all try a new USB cable. A USB cable should not be getting hot. 

If the cable is physically getting hot it would be because the device that the cable is connected to is drawing too much current. This shouldn't happen with USB since a USB port max output is only +5v and .5A. If the current draw is exceeding the +5v .5A max, the power supply should be shutting off the +5v rail, and the machine should stop operating until the power supply is reset.


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

also if the device has a driver issue, try to manually just remove it from the Device manager then bootup and re-install the drivers also try to update them or buy a new cable.. also i like the line with that you have a 1.0 port an d the cable uses 2.0 with it's device maybe thats the problem also, but just remove it.


----------



## nemo2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was using a Wire USB Connection but since it got fried, I am using this WIFI Adaptor. The wire USb Was always cool. All USB Devices work properly except this one.I can't uninstall or update it as i use the cable as my main internet connection.

Reply...


----------



## AntonFZS (Nov 16, 2009)

I can from now see ONE way out to to buy a cheap USB cable they can cost from 5 dollars to 50 dollars just go for the 5 dollar one if this doesn't soklve it, there is one big problem with the device....


----------



## nemo2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok i will try to buy a cheap one and try. Thanks for supporting me


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

nemo2 said:


> ... All USB Devices work properly except this one...


To clarify, do other USB devices work when plugged into this same USB port?


----------



## nemo2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ya they do


----------

